# Billig Boilies kann man vergessen



## BoilieJoe (4. Oktober 2000)

Gegen fertige Boilies ist im allgemeinen nichts einzuwenden, es gibt gute Markenboilies. Wenn man aber ein Kilo Fertigboilies für 5,00 DM kaufen kann, dann muss damit etwas nicht in Ordnung sein. Die Zutaten in solchen Mixen bestehen fast nur aus Griessmehl und ein wenig Eipulver. Diese Boilies sollte man sich nicht kaufen weil man hinterher nur gefrustet ist weil man nichts damit fängt. Durch Zufall kann sich natürlich mal ein Karpfen auch an so einem Billigboilie vergreifen. Das sind hier keine klugen Sprüche sondern Erfahrungen aus über 10 Jahren angeln mit Boilies.
MfG

------------------
***Moderator Karpfenangeln***
*********BoilieJoe*********
BoilieJoe@Angler-Board.de


----------



## Palerado (4. Oktober 2000)

Hallo,ich angle sehr selten auf Karpfen. Könntest Du mir denn mal einen Tip geben, welche Boilies gut sind? Am besten welche, die trotzdem nicht so teuer sind.


----------



## BoilieJoe (5. Oktober 2000)

z.B. Top Secret oder Mosella Boilies, etwas teurer, dafür ein Spitzen Produkt: Nash Baits

------------------
***Moderator Karpfenangeln***
*********BoilieJoe*********
BoilieJoe@Angler-Board.de


----------



## the doctor (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

Zum fütter reichen die billig Biolies doch, oder?

Habe so bisher die karpfen immer angelockt.Ansonsten sind die Boilies von Martins SB super.Gibt es zwar nicht überall zu kaufen


----------



## Borgon (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

Derbe,einen vier Jahre alten Thread hochzuholen    Zum Füttern sind diese Billigboilies auch nichts,auch wenn sie anfangs vielleicht noch gefressen werden verfault irgendwann der ganze Mist am Gewässergrund


----------



## bkz (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

Hi Doc

Warum sollten die zum Füttern reichen??? - Versteh ich nicht.
Wieso sollten die Fische an Deinem Platz fressen wenn Du minderwertiges Futter verwendest. Das macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn. 
Wenn Du Deinen Freunden nur altes Brot und ranzige Butter zu essen gibst wenn sie auf Besuch kommen werden sie irgendwann nicht mehr zum Essen kommen auch wenn Du für sie das nächste mal vielleicht Steak zubereiten würdest.

Es macht nur Sinn mit hochwertigen Boilies zu füttern, da man die Fische ja an den Platz gewöhnen will.

MfG
Bernhard


----------



## the doctor (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

Hi 
Ist mir schon klar, nach dem Beitrag!
Aber auf dauer wird das doch auch zu teuer.
Gebt mir bitte mal ein paar Tips womit ich eventuell füttern könnte, ohne das es zu kostenspielig währe. 
Ich füttere ja nicht in zu grossen Mengen. -weniger ist Mehr-!!Eignen sich dafür partickel?


----------



## Borgon (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

Klar kann man auch mit Partikel anfüttern,und da eine Handvoll Boilies mit rein wenn du später mit denen fischen willst.Kauf dir ´nen grossen Sack Hartmais(Futtermais) vom Raiffeisenhandel oder ähnlichem.Die kosten bei mir hier direkt vom Grosshandel ca.12 € der 50kg-Sack.Wenn´s grosse Brassen im Gewässer gibt ruhig etwas mehr füttern #:


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

also wenn schon billig boilies(nicht jeder will so viel kohle investieren) dann nur als hakenköder...is meine meinung.lockstoff ist ja auch in denen enthalten.füttern würd ich dann mit mais und oder frolic.harmais würd ich nicht füttern..nur gekocht,bläht sich ja im karpfenmagen#h


----------



## Borgon (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

Ja sorry,hab ich ganz vergessen.Den Mais vorher unbedingt 24Stunden einweichen der geht noch auf #4,kochen hat den gleichen Effekt ist aber aufwendiger #h
@Rob:mit welchem Mais fütterst du sonst,etwa Dosenmais? #6


----------



## the doctor (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

werd ich mal versuchen

Danke

Ps : einweichen oder abkochen?


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

lach...borgon um ehrlich zu sein..eigentlich schonne hand voll mais und geht scho...ich bin nicht so ein fütterer.eher selten.wenn ich zum fischen anfange werfe ich einige hände frolics aus und oder eine handvoll mais.manchmal wenn ich mit der match auf karpfen fische nur mais(aus der dose).nach einem biss wieder.
bin ich länger am wasser
mach ich mir schon die mühe regelmässig ab und an was zu füttern.aber dann mit frolic.....oder die billigen von clever!#h#h


----------



## Borgon (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

@Rob:Ja klar,wenn ich mit der Match losziehe fütter ich auch bloss mit Dosenmais.Da knete ich mir dann Futterballen aus dem Mix zwischen Paniermehl/Maismehl und dem Dosenmais.Da hab ich dann auch oft Plötzen und Rotfedern als Beifang.Aber Doctor meinte doch richtige Futtersessions selektiv auf Carpis,oder ich hab´s falsch verstanden #c Frolic find ich is auch ´n guter Köder/Futter,aber auf Dauer auch ziemlich kostenintensiv oder?Die billigen von Clever kenn ich noch gar nicht,Rufus von Aldi hab ich mal genommen,löst sich aber ziemlich schnell auf find ich #h
Achso,Glückwunsch noch zum Waller,ich will auch einen :l


----------



## rob (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*



			
				Borgon schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Doctor meinte doch richtige Futtersessions selektiv auf Carpis,oder ich hab´s falsch verstanden



jupp da hast du natürlich recht:m
danke für die glückwünsche!!lg rob#h


----------



## Lenzibald (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

Servus. Muß jetzt auch meinen Senf dazugeben. Der Karpfen ist ein Wasserschwein der frißt so ziemlich alles was er findet. Warum sollen billigere Boilies minderwertig sein die fangen mit Sicherheit auch ihre Fische. Sind vieleicht einige schon draufgekommen das die Industrie auf Profit aus ist und teure Boilis vieleicht auch nichts anderes sind als billige in einer anderen Verpackung, oder hat sich vieleicht einer die Mühe gemacht sie chemisch analysieren zu lassen. Bestes Beispiel sind Korkkugeln von Nash da kostet eine Packung mit 10 Stück um die 4 euro bei uns, im Bastelgeschäft bezahl ich für so ne Packung 50 cent. Unterschied es steht nicht Nash auf der Packung. Soviel zu Billig und Teuer.


----------



## rob (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

da hast du recht lenzibald fangen tuen sie schon.aber wenn jemand mit boilies mehr füttert,sollten es wenigstens nahrhafte sein...wenn der nur den kaas frisst ist es sicher auch nicht gut.#h


----------



## bkz (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

Seas Lenzibald!

Du sagtest doch gerade, dass jeder verdienen will. Dann denk mal nach, wenn Boilies für 4-5 Euro verkauft werden und der Hersteller der Lieferant und der Händler verdienen wollen - was kann da großartig drinnen sein? Meine Selbstgedrehten kommen auf den Preis wenn ich sparsam bin und in größeren Mengen die Zutaten kaufe. Will ich was außergewöhnliches fischen kommen die Eigenen auch um einiges teurer. Na gut das kann man mit den Preisen die die Hersteller für die Zutaten bekommen natürlich nicht vergleichen aber ich habe ja auch keine Intentionen damit Gewinn zu machen.

Korkkugeln und Boilies sind aber zwei Paar Schuhe. Es gibt immer welche die Sachen beim Angelgerätehändler kaufen obwohl sie woanders viel günstiger sind. Schrumpfschläuche zum Beispiel. Solange es Leute gibt die es kaufen wird es auch angeboten werden. 
Aber renommierte Hersteller können es sich wohl nicht leisten einen Billigkit zu verscherbeln der auf Dauer nicht fängt. Dann hilft es auch nicht wenn Nash, Nutrabaits oder sonst was draufsteht. Wenns nicht fängt wird niemand Geld dafür ausgeben. 
Und ja, ein Bekannter(Student) hat sich mal die Mühe gemacht einen Solar Mix zu analysieren und es waren nur gute Sachen drin. Das darf man bei 110Euro für 10kg Mix wohl erwarten. 

Deine Aussage, dass ein Karpfen alles frißt halte ich für sehr fragwürdig. Das geht vielleicht in einem überbesetzten Tümpel, aber an einem natürlichen Gewässer wird das wohl auf Dauer nicht gehen. Probieren wird er sicher, aber ob der Billigkit öfter genommen wird glaube ich beim besten Willen nicht.

Zu der Frage wieviel füttern: Ich füttere recht viel und da ist mir das Geld auch relativ egal. Die letzte Session wurde mit gut 20kg Boilies und 30kg Partikel vorbereitet. Wenn man nicht viel Geld ausgeben will/kann muss man die Kugeln eben selber drehen. Mein momentaner Mix kommt auf 4 Euro das Kilo und da ist nichts schlechtes drin. Am besten man kauft gemeinsam mit anderen und kriegt dann natürlich auch bessere Preise bzw. kann sich Zutaten in großen Gebinden kaufen die für einen alleine nicht rentabel wären (zb 50kg Casein vom Molkereibetrieb).

Noch was, unbehandelter Mais schadet dem Karpfen nicht. Züchter füttern ja auch damit. Der Mais quillt auch nicht im Magen - Karpfen haben nämlich keinen. Die Lockwirkung ist bei gequollenem und gekochtem Mais einfach größer.

So das wars erstmal.

MfG
Bernhard


----------



## Lenzibald (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

Servus. Ich meine damit das bei "billigen" Boilies mit sicherheit auch keine schlechten Sachen drinnen sind. Der Preis sagt nicht immer über die Qualität aus. Bei den meißten Händlern bei uns bezahlt man für nen 1kilo Sack Tagger Futter wird bei den Karpfenzuchtanstalten und so weiter verwendet zwischen 2 und 3 euro. Ich kaufe genau das gleiche Futter um 14 euro für 30 kilo, das sind ca 46cent fürs Kilo.


----------



## BigBaitrunner (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

hallo

DAss ist für mich eine Reihung der Besten Boilies:
1. Nahs Baits
2. Red Hutchions
3.Dynamite Baits

Gibt´s nich überall zum Kaufen. Bei uns in Österreich gibt es nur 2 Geschäfte und eines ist nur ca. 5 km von mir entfernt. Sind aber zum Fütter zu teuer aber sonst geht´s.

lg BigBaitrunner


----------



## Carp-Christoph (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

Hallo, 

bin neu hier, und dies ist der erste Thread der mir aufgefallen ist, obwohl er schon 4 Jahre alt ist.
Billigboilies und teure Markenknödel gibt es wie Sand am Meer, aber was macht den Preisunterschied aus ? Nash-Boilies (ist nur ein Beispiel) kosten bestimmt nicht das drei-vier-fünffache von dem, was Billigknödel kosten, weil Herr Nash sie in seiner Garage selbst abgerollt hat, nein, auf die Inhaltsstoffe kommt es an. 
Nehmen wir mal an, wir nehmen einen recht günstigen Boiliehersteller, nennen wir ihn mal hmm Mister X. Mister X stellt Boilies in Massenproduktion her, Hauptsache, die Murmel ist rund, riecht ein bisschen fischig, fruchtig oder halt beides (ist ja im moment der neuste Schrei) und hält länger im Regal, bevor der Schimmel über ihn herfällt. Da einige (hochwertige) Zutaten sich nach kurzer Zeit zersetzen können sie auch getrost von Anfang an an weglassen werden, stattdessen haben wir noch mehr Spielraum für den Konservierer. Wenn ein Boilie zuviel Konservierer enthält liegen meist Fliegen neben dem Trockenbeutel, weil sie sich die Schnauze verbrannt haben. 
Nun ja, nehme der Angler mal einen Boilie und koste ihn selbst (würde ich nur bei Fruchtaromen machen) dann merkt man recht schnell, dass der Geschmack doch eine Rolle spielen mag. Ein konservierter Boilie schmeckt bitter bis schei...*. Um so "günstiger" ein Boilie ist, um so bitterer wird er schmecken. Fälschlicherweise wird allgemein behauptet, dass der Fisch nach dem Geruch den Knödel findet und ihn frisst.....denk ich eher nicht. Man nehme sowohl einen günstigen, als auch einen teuren Knödel und setze ihn reellen Bedingungen aus - 8 Stunden im Wasser liegen lassen. Wenn beide Knödel diese Zeit lang im Wasser liegen nehmen sie nach einiger Zeit den Geruch des Gewässerbodens an (ok, in Kiesseen nehmen sie gar kein Geruch mehr an), Billigknödel verlieren dabei sogar ihre Farbe (sind somit die HOCHWERTIGEN Inhaltsstoffe verflogen...??? - nein, die Lebensmittelfarbe ist ausgewaschen, kommt vor). 
 Worauf ich hinaus will, den Karpfen fängt man mit dem richtigen Knödel auch noch nach 12-15-18-20 Stunden ohne Köderwechsel, und warum???? Trommelwirbel...
der Köder schmeckt dem Fisch einfach und der Fisch kennt ihn ( in den meisten Gewässern). 
Auf Billigknödel sind Zufallsfänge möglich, will ich gar nicht abstreiten, allerdings würde ich darauf nix wetten. 
Ich habe irgendwo in diesem Thread das Kommentar gelesen, dass Boilies auf dem Gewässergrund verschimmeln - das stimmt nicht. Vögel, Fische, Kleintiere..........sind schneller als der Schimmel, ich behaupte, dass jeder Knödel eines Tages (vor dem schimmeln) von irgendeinem Nutznießer gefressen wird. 
Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Test für die Kritiker? Man nehme ein paar Murmeln und lege sie an einer Stelle aus, an dem sich niemals ein Karpfenangler niederlassen würde, z.B. weil die Hot Spod - Vorrausetzungen fehlen, die Lage ungünstig ist, oder was weiß ich nicht was. Diesen Spod beobachtet man mit einem einfachen Schnorchel und Taucherbrille, passt ja, wird gerade Sommer. 
Ich wette, die Murmeln sind nach wenigen Tage weg. So viel zu verschimmelnden Knödeln am Gewässerboden.

Petri Heil und stets 'nen Dicken im Arm

Christoph


----------



## Carp-Christoph (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

Habe etwas vergessen, ich finde man kanne es auch übertreiben; 
es gibt da so ein Motto bei manchen Carp-Hunters, dass heißt: 
an den see fahren, rausfahren, abkippen, gucken was passiert;
anders kann ich mir folgendes Zitat nicht erklären:

Zu der Frage wieviel füttern: Ich füttere recht viel und da ist mir das Geld auch relativ egal. Die letzte Session wurde mit gut 20kg Boilies und 30kg Partikel vorbereitet. 

Ich bin zu jeder Kritik bereit, aber wenn der Verfasser mir jetzt nicht sagt, dass die besagte Session 6 Wochen gedauert hat, dann weiß ich nicht.

Und das ist schlichtweg fahrlässig; 

"Noch was, unbehandelter Mais schadet dem Karpfen nicht. Züchter füttern ja auch damit. Der Mais quillt auch nicht im Magen - Karpfen haben nämlich keinen. Die Lockwirkung ist bei gequollenem und gekochtem Mais einfach größer."


Freue mich trotzdem auf Antworten.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

Klingt logisch, kann ich nur zustimmen.

Zu großen Futtermengen kann ich nur sagen, man kann ein Gewässer auch tod füttern. (Unser See steht unter starkem angeldruck, da is eh genug Futter drin)
Ich fütter selten mehr als 200g Boilies und das selbe an Pelets/Partikeln, außer im Kanal, weil dort starke Wasserbewegung herrscht und das Futter somit großflächig verteilt wird.


----------



## bkz (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

Hi Christoph

Tja, ich wollte zu der Futtermenge nicht auch noch die Gegebenheiten erläutern, aber anscheinend geht es nicht anders.

1. Ich fische im Hauptstrom der Donau. Da bleibt kein 200gr Blei liegen, also wird es auch einen Großteil des Futter wegschwemmen. Dann muss halt ein bissal mehr gefüttert werden damit überhaupt was am Platz ist.
2. Es gibt Unmengen von Weißfischen und hunderte, wenn nicht tausende, von Wasservögeln und regen Schiffsverkehr.
3. Es wurde nicht an einem Tag gefüttert sondern über einen Zeitraum von 1 1/2 Wochen.

Deswegen habe ich geschrieben "VORBEREITET" und nicht "ABGEKIPPT"!

So, und jetzt sag nochmal, dass das zuviel ist.

Zu dem Vorwurf der Fahrlässigkeit:
1. Ich quelle meinen Mais immer. Es war nur weil vorher erwähnt wurde, dass er im Magen quillt. Was definitiv Blödsinn ist.
2. Was ist daran fahrlässig? Wenn es Zuchtkarpfen überstehen und wachsen die nichts anderes zu fressen bekommen, wie soll das bitte einem anderen Karpfen großartig schaden der vielleicht ein paar mal ein bißchen Mais schlürft?
Beweise mir das Gegenteil, dann lasse ich Deine Aussage gelten.

Ich habe nichts gegen Kritik, aber Unterstellungen und Anzweiflung von Aussagen aufgrund von irgendeinem Halbwissen, will und kann ich nicht gutheißen.

Also kritisiere andere das nächste Mal erst wenn Du tiefgründigere Informationen hast.

So long
Bernhard


----------



## BadPoldi (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

hi,

bkz, na die donau kannst sicher ned todfüttern, da kannst lasterweise das zeugs reinkippen....

allerdings versteh ich ned wie man im hauptstrom überhaupt füttern kann. wenn 200gr ned liegen bleiben, dann schon garkein futter....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## bkz (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

Hi Poldi

Ich muss mir anscheinend eine genauere Ausdrucksweise angewöhnen.
Natürlich bleibt das Blei auch mal liegen. Normalerweise fische ich auch Bleie um die 150gr. Näher am Ufer bleiben die liegen. Die 200 nehme ich wenn ich in der Fahrrinne fische. Das Blei wird ja nicht von der Strömung verzogen, da gehts ja um die Schnur, vor allem um die Schlagschnur. Bei einer Tiefe von 12m und einer Entfernung von gut 40m ist da schon ein bißchen, und vor allem recht dicke, Schnur im Wasser, und genau deswegen werden die Bleie verzogen. Mit dem Feeder und dünner Schnur bleiben ja auch Futterkörbe liegen.
Also bleibt das Futter auch liegen. Ich geh halt von der Stelle flußaufwärts und lege eine schöne Spur. Irgendwann geht das Futter auf Grund und bleibt da irgendwo zwischen Steinen und so liegen - hoffe ich halt ;-) Wie weit ich von der Stelle flußaufwärts gehe kommt drauf an wie schnell die Kugerl sinken. Die Donau ist ja mittlerweile recht rein geworden und da kann man dann bei hellen Kugeln die Tauchfahrt einige Meter beobachten. Ich färbe dazu extra ein paar Boilies ein um diesen Weg besser überprüfen zu können.
Loten tu ich ja auch mit einem leichteren Blei und da wo es dann liegen bleibt plaziere ich auch meine Köder.
So ich hoffe das reicht mal.

MfG
Bernhard


----------



## Lenzibald (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

Servus. Also irgendwo blick ich jetzt nicht mehr ganz durch. Im Hauptstrom der Donau Boilies anfüttern hat recht viel Sinn wenns gleich weggeschwemmt werden. Ob sich Karpfen grade im Strom aufhalten bezweifle ich auch weils meißtens ruhigere Stellen suchen. Wenn der Herr Nash für ein paar Korkkugerl das 20 oder 30 fache von einem Bastelgeschäft verlangt kann man sich gut vorstellen wieviel der Name auf der Boiliepackung kostet.Wegen der Futtermenge ist in der Donau sicher egal nur in einem See schauts mit Sicherheit anders aus, wenn ich bedenke wieviel Futter voriges jahr in den See den ich befischte gekippt wurde wird mir jetzt noch schlecht. Bei uns im Raume Linz wurden schon einige Seen zu Tode gefüttert was zu einem kompletten Fütterverbot an den meißten Seen geführt hat. 
Beispiel für Preise ist Taggerfutter das ich recht gerne nehme ich bezahl für 30 kilo 14 euro, im Fischereigeschäft kostet 1kilo 2,50 euro.das sind 75 euro für 30 kilo der Händler schlägt somit 61 euro drauf. Genau so ist es bei den Mixzutaten, die Kosten im Großhandel einen Pappenstiel. Wenn ich jemals auf den Gedanken komme mir 10kilo mix um 110 euro zu Kaufen hör ich sofort mit dem Angeln auf und such mir ein anderes Hobby.
Sind einige von euch schon auf den Gedanken gekommen das euch die Angleindustrei nach Strich und Faden ausnimmt und ihr noch begeistert ja schreits. Glaubt ihr wirklich das man nur mit Hitech und Superboilies große Karpfen fangen kann.


----------



## Pilkman (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*



			
				Lenzibald schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenn der Herr Nash für ein paar Korkkugerl das 20 oder 30 fache von einem Bastelgeschäft verlangt ...



Mööönsch Lenzibald, 

DAS hat Dich aber ganz schön beschäftigt, hmm?!   Denn dieses einschneidende Erlebnis von Dir erzählst Du eigentlich bei jeder halbwegs passenden Gelegenheit...  :m


----------



## Lenzibald (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

@Pilkman Servus. Na logisch Prägt sich sowas ein, ich hab auch andere sachen von Nash in der Auslage gesehen nur kann ich da nicht genau sagen ob ne kleine Dose für Haken 8 euro wert ist weil ich die Qualität nicht beurteilen kann. Ich hab mir auch mal ne Hakendose gekauft war nicht billig hat auch um die 6 oder 7 euro gekostet aber dafür hab ich sie schon 3 Jahre ohne das was gebrochen wäre. Ich will ja nicht alles von den diversen Marken verteufeln aber zum Teil hams schon Wahnsinnspreise find ich.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*



			
				Lenzibald schrieb:
			
		

> Sind einige von euch schon auf den Gedanken gekommen das euch die Angleindustrei nach Strich und Faden ausnimmt und ihr noch begeistert ja schreits.



Also:
1. Es kann wohl jeder selber entscheiden, was er mit seiner Kohle macht...
2. Wenn du immer den vollen Preis bezahlst bist du meiner Ansicht nach selber Schuld, denn jeder Händler gewährt seiner Stammkundschaft Rabat.
3. Ich persönlich finde es gut, "anständiges" Tackle zu besitzen, auf das ich mich verlassen kann (aber darunter versteht jeder was anderes #6 ) und ob da NASH, CASH, Ultimate oder Fox draufsteht is mir egal, denn Qualität setzt sich durch. #6 
Ich hab selber oft genug "billige" Nachmache gekauft und bin damit dann auf die Fresse gefalln, weils einfach nix getaugt hat.

Nix für ungut, musste aber mal raus #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

@ Lenzibald


> Also irgendwo blick ich jetzt nicht mehr ganz durch


Das glaub ich aufs wort 

Also a) wenn die 20 kg Boilies, ob sie nun zu 99% (Im Fluss) oder gar nicht (im Stillwasser) weggeschwemmt werden, irgendetwas bringen, dann hat sich die Fütteraktion doch schon irgendwie gelohnt, selbst wenns in keinem Verhältnis zum Ertrag steht. Wenn man das Ganze nur unter rein Ökonomischen Gesichtspunkten betrachtet, dann darf man übers Angeln schon gar nicht reden, das ist sowieso völlig ineffizient.

b) Du schreibst selbst "MEISTENS" halten sich die Fische im ruhigen Bereich auf. Also nicht immer. Also kann es schon lohnenswert sein, auch in der Hauptströmung zu angeln, oder?

c) Der Name Nash auf der Packung ist so gar nichts wert.

Der Herr Nash hat sich irgendwann mal gedacht, dass Korkkugeln zum Fischen Praktisch sind. Hat sich eine Bezugsquelle gesucht, (Bastelgeschäft) ne übliche Marge von 20-30% aufgeschlagen, und die teile als Angelkorkkugeln in den Handel gebracht. Das ist erstmal doch Positiv. Der Herr Nash verdient  etwas Geld, und der (UK-)Angler muss nicht gross rumsuchen und zig € Sprit verfahren um passende Kugeln zu bekommen. Die Verfügbarkeitskosten Im Tacklestore sind dort weit unter den Beschaffungskosten an anderer Stelle.

Und der Herr Nash kann doch irgendwie auch nichts dafür, dass der Deutsche Einzelhändler über den Deutschen Grosshändler und den Deutschen Importeur mittels je eines Transportunternehmens Popelige Korkkugeln (aus Portugal, da Portugiesische Korkeiche) bei "Nash Tackle Ltd." in UK bestellt. Und jeder Zwischenhändler nebst Transportkosten da noch jeweils eine 30% Marge aufschlägt.
Das liegt nämlich nicht an dem ach so Geldgierigen Herrn Nash , sondern eher an dem einmalig dämlichen deutschen Händler / Kunden, der nun unbedingt Nash-Angelkorkkugeln braucht, statt normale im Bastelgeschäft zu kaufen...

Hast Du eigentlich schon mal eine Tonne Sand zum Bauen gekauft? Einmalig dämlich oder? An der Nordsee liegt der Sand doch Megatonnenweise rum. 
Für Erdaushub muss man zahlen, wenn man ihn haben will, genauso wie wenn man ihn loswerden will. Ziemlich Krank. Weisst Du das Klopapier wenns im Supermarkt verkauft wird >200% aufschläge hat? Dabei kostet das in der Zellstoffabrik als 12t Rolle nur nen Appel und ein Ei. Etc.pp

Du kaufst Klopapier trotzdem im Supermarkt, oder?

Vielleicht ist derjenige, der (wasfüreinsauchimmer) Futter im Angelgeschäft kauft ja doch nicht einfach Dumm. Ich wüsste nicht, wie ich 30kg Futter im Jahr verballern sollte, irgendwann wird das auch schlecht, und bevor ich bei den Spritpreisen erst noch gross rumfahre und suche, kauf ich es lieber etwas teurer vor Ort. Ich Kauf ja auch keine Palette Salat im Grossmarkt.

Und solange der Herr Nash seine Kostenrechnung nicht offenlegt, ist das ganze "Wucher"-geschrei in meinen Augen erstmal nur heisse Luft.

Die einzigen Fragen die sich bei Fertigknödeln Stellen sind doch 
1. Wie viel bin ich bereit maximal zu zahlen
2. Welchen vertraue ich wieviel
3. in welchem Verhältnis stehen das Vertrauen und der Preis zueinander

Das muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich Vertraue überhaupt keinen Fertigknödeln wo ich nicht exakt weiss was drin ist. Dafür ist der gesamte Markt einfach zu kommerziell geworden. Der Preis spielt daher auch überhaupt keine Geige. Ich kauf gar keine Fertigen mehr, wenn ich nicht unbedingt muss.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

Ich verwende  Hartmais, Dosenmais, Frolic und im Grosshandel gekauften Weizen den ich quelle zum Fütter. Aber bei Boilies will ich schon Qualität haben. Denn ich will nicht Sinnlos mehrere Stunden oder gar Tage am Wasser sitzen ohne auch nur einen Biss zu Kriegen. Ich verwende die Marken Top-Secret, Pelzer-Baits und teilweise auch Nash. Ich gehe mit dem Futter sparsam um da ich meist in Teichen angle. Dann füttere ich nur 200 - 300g vor. Dann aber täglich.


----------



## Carpmike (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

Also mal meine Meinung zu "Billigboilies"

Es gibt für mich nach 12 Jahren Boilieangelei,habe ich folgendes festgestellt es gibt nur einen gravierenden Unterschied, und der ist für den Erfolg am wichtigsten, und zwar selbstgerollte oder Fertigboilies, und nicht billig gegen teuer !
Ein Beispiel: unser Vereinsgewässer steht seit 7-8 Jahren unter sehr starkem Angeldruck (Boilifischerei ), und hat schon alles an Boilies durch was es gibt, aber am besten fängt man immer noch mit selbstgerollten Knödeln, und auch mit gleichen simplen Rezepten wie vor Jahren, dagegen gehn die Fangerfolge mit Pelzer, Nash, Top secret o.Ä. sehr drastisch zurück, mehr als Zufallsfänge sind mit Fertigbaits absolut nicht mehr drin, mit den selbstgerollten Sojamurmeln dagegen sind immer noch sehr gute Fänge drin, und die sind bei weitem "billiger" als alle Fertigbaits.

Übrigens hab ich vor einigen Jahren mal den Markus Pelzer am Neckar getroffen, und ratet mal mit was für Boilies der gefischt hat ????? naja meine entscheidung steht seither fest, keine Fabrikboilies zu fischen, und ich denke der Erfolg gibt mir Recht !


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

Also bisher hab ich auf readie immer genauso gut gefangen wie auf selfmades... (fische viel mit readies) das einzige was festzustellen war, einige sorten haben nach ner zeit nicht mehr sogut gefangen.

aber die nashkugeln z.b. fangen an jedem gewässer, die sind meiner meinung nach ihr geld wert. die white chocolate futtert n kollege von mir wie andere leute chips...


----------



## robertb (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*



			
				Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:
			
		

> die white chocolate futtert n kollege von mir wie andere leute chips...



Na Mahlzeit  Gut manche Boilies riechen schon verdammt verführerisch aber zum naschen naja  :v


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Billig Boilies kann man vergessen*

is doch nix schädliches drin... und solange er nicht alle auffuttert soll er mal machen


----------

